# I'm in love with an imaginary man.



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in love with a man who isn't real. Srsly. Stop laughing down the back!

I have always found myself emotionally responsive to characters - on TV, in films, books, etc - and sometimes I get very attached to them. I mean _very_.:crazy: Like, as if they were real people, and I knew them.

Right now, I am utterly besotted with a character on one of my favourite TV shows. I have always liked this particular show for the depth and resonance I feel their characters have, and this guy is no different. He is like the personification of all things I find attractive in a man without being ludicrously "ideal" - he's not the kind of guy that would be to everyone's taste, but to me he's perfect. Highly intelligent, but kind-hearted, deep and sensitive with a difficult childhood behind him. 

The trouble is, I feel like a complete gimp. Every time I watch it I feel a pang, and I get genuinely jealous of his (equally imaginary) girlfriend... :blushed: please - someone tell me I'm not the _only_ one who has experienced this? Am I nuts? Scratch that... I probably am, just not in a dangerous way, LOL!!

I keep wishing him well in his life, and then I remember he's not a real person... I don't know whether to laugh or cry at myself. Bleedin' gobshite I am.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I...used to be that way... Okay, I guess there are certain times where I still am... Does it count that I got really upset with Kat Von D when she split from Nikki Sixx... I mean... He's old enough to be my dad, but I have a serious celeb crush on him. =P I pretty well called her an idiot for leaving him... And then wanted to go to a Motley Crue concert to see him. =D


----------



## Thebombalom (Feb 27, 2010)

Please don't tell me it's Edward Cullen.

Gimp is an Irish word yay! =)


----------



## jamisloan (Feb 18, 2010)

This is me with Dr. Spencer Reed... I can't even watch it anymore because I get so into him and then get mad that no one is really like that... well, no one that I'll meet anyways. haha


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes! I am the same -_-:

This would be a good thread, because I'm sure it's not just us two!


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

That's how I am too...


----------



## Irulan (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to be in love with Peter Pan when I was 11.

Who is it? I want to know!

haha

My ideal is so strange though that I haven't found anyone with similar characteristics in a book, show, or movie (although I haven't really tried) and I doubt anyone like that exists in real life. This is good though considering that I am married and I don't think a distraction would be a good thing! lol


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL dear god, thebombalom, it's NOT Edward Cullen. Edward Cullen can be shot and made into glue for all I care... it's a different guy entirely, although I can totally get jamisloan's attraction to Dr Spencer Reid/Reed, I love him too... just not quite as obsessively...

And yes, I think gimp is an Irish term - one of my personal favourites, too LOL!!


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I used to be like this in middle school. Perhaps it was the lack of interesting people in my life that made me become so attached to them...


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I tried emotions one day, feel in love with a graphics calculator..

then I moved on to other, bigger things, like politics and stuff...


----------



## Guuuurl (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank fuck, i thought i could be the only one crazy enough.
I think im in love with Peter Pan. And i dont mean like aww i love him, i mean hardcore, i've never felt about anyone so much as i feel about Peter.
I watch the film pretty much every day, sometimes more, and everytime Wendy does something stupid it makes me cry. Like literally if i ever saw her i would just kill her for being such a bitch.
Okay, that all may be _slightly_ crazier than what you feel for your characters but you havent heard the worst.
From my window i can see two stars, the big one, and the second star to the right - the way to Neverland. I stare at this star every night and quite literally _beg_ Peter to come take me to Neverland. And honestly, i still hope that he will, because i actually believe in him. And im not a grown up, im only 14 so i still have a chance, right? 
Then i sit up all night, and everytime i hear a noise i run over to my window to see if its Peter. And then its not, so i cry.
And i know im crazy, you dont have to tell me. It physically makes me feel sick how desperately i wish for him. Yep, im mad, but i dont care cause i still believe he'll come to my window some day.


----------



## white-knuckle (Mar 4, 2010)

lol even when Im in a relationship Ill get my little t.v. crushes. haha I usually like British guys in old Jane Austen novels brought to the big screen! lol


----------



## Pandalium (Nov 16, 2009)

well its a tad different for me.. since the dawn of my life i have been attracted to INFJ and INTPs.. (not sure why)... but anyways, wenever i watch a TV show or movie with eather of these types, i get way to emotionaly involved in the character.. and if by chance they have a lover i freak out and want to find that lover and strangle them (i wouldnt really do this, but i feel like i want to)...

so no, this is probubly normal of INFs maby.. i also know many INTs that to this aswell


----------

